

One Thing Outlook.com Mail Needs To Fix Immediately - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/08/01/one-thing-outlook-com-mail-needs-to-fix-immediately/

======
MatthewPhillips
I decided to switch my custom domain from Gmail to the new Outlook.com and
used Windows Live Admin Center[1]. After changing my DNS settings to verify
that I own the domain, it gave me an option to add a current email account to
this domain. So I typed in the email address that I typically use.

When I opened Outlook.com I noticed that someone else's name was showing up. I
went to the profile and changed it. Then I went to the People section and
noticed there were a lot of contacts listed (a couple of hundred probably),
and someone tried to talk to me on Messenger. This seems like a pretty big
bug. I'm not sure if it imported the wrong data into my new account or if it
linked my account to this other persons. Either way, pretty big security
concern.

[1]<https://domains.live.com/manage/default.aspx>

~~~
sukuriant
Please provide feedback on this.

Go to the little gear in the upper-right corner next to your name and click
"Feedback" in the resultant popup. I don't know the exact details of your
email address and the steps you took to get into this state, otherwise, I
would just provide feedback myself.

Disclaimer: Microsoft Employee. Not part of the team that made this.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I wish I had been paying more attention while I was doing it. I know that I
did these three steps

1) Added my personal domain to the domain list. 2) Inputted my me@mydomain.com
email address into some form. 3) Went to Outlook.com and saw someone else's
name, and some else's contacts.

I'm pretty sure #2 is where the problem occurred. Hopefully someone at
Microsoft familiar with the process will be able to figure this out. I'll
provide the feedback.

------
Zirro
While on the topic of things to fix: When I was signing up, I hit a
16-character password limit.

Now, could anyone explain why you would put a limit of 16 characters in a
password on a modern web-service? Don't the recommendations for a very safe
password normally specify more than that?

I see much reason for setting a minimum amount, but not a maximum of less than
a hundred characters (to give some room) at least.

~~~
Jare
This. I just went to try outlook and ran into this with my existing hotmail
account, which uses a passphrase and naturally is longer than 16 chars.

Horribly disappointed.

~~~
Jare
Er, wait a second, how is it even possible that they validate my login just
typing the first 16 chars of my old (longer) password. Were they clipping
passwords to 16 chars before and not telling anyone? That sounds bad, but the
alternatives sound much worse.

------
The_Sponge
It took me a good 10 seconds to locate it. Also, I signed in with my Microsoft
ID which was confusing as it logged into outlook using my existing, non-
microsoft email. If you don't have an @outlook.com email, it'd be nice for
them to pop a prompt.

~~~
milesskorpen
This is a bigger issue—I can't figure out how I'm supposed to get an account
@outlook.com.

~~~
jjguy
If you create a new account, it will allow you to select an @outlook.com email
address. There is no ajax on the account name, you'll have to enter the
captcha to know if your chosen email address is available.

    
    
      - Click your username in the upper right, click sign out
      - click the 'sign in' button on the next page
      - click the white 'sign up' button on the bottom left
      - see @outlook.com text box four entries down

~~~
nfriedly
Yea, re-typing that captcha about 9 times was the most annoying part. (I only
tried 3 different addresses, but it didn't like what I typed in the captcha
the other 6 times.)

------
jonnycoder
You are right, as a prominent button/function, it should stand out among the
others. This is extremely simple design.

------
kennu
I think they should also fix the inadvertent unselection of selected messages
when you switch pages. And the weird ajax delay when deleting messages, during
which the old messages are still visible and can be reselected briefly, before
they disappear. The whole thing feels plasticky to me.

(I just spent a long time browsing through and deleting the ~3000 old spam
messages in my Hotmail inbox, ~30 at a time. I much prefer the feeling of
control and stability that Gmail gives you when doing something similar.)

------
ruethewhirled
There's actually alot of things they could fix to improve the user experience.
Just signed up for an account and it wasn't overly pleasant. List of a few
gripes:

    
    
      * No ajax on name availabilty
    
      * very limited secret question options ( min of 5 chars for answers)
    
      * Wasn't overly obvious which fields were required until you hit submit ( in the end I think they were all required)
    
      * Initially there was a smug looking guy on the login page(pretty nitty picky) he seems to be gone now but if goto www.outlook.com you get a broken image

------
jeaguilar
I didn't see it at first but I wanted to see what would happened if I tabbed
out of the message body and it focused on the send button.

------
zokier
I don't think it would need to be a button. But I would place the 'Send' item
in a corner, either by moving the Outlook logo to top-right corner, or by
moving the items to that corner, and reversing their order (so that 'Send'
would be the closest to edge).

~~~
tar
I just used the keyboard shortcut (Ctrl + Enter).

~~~
what_ever
I just used the GMail shortcut (Tab + Enter).

------
lps41
I didn't immediately see the send button either, so I attempted the same
hotkey combo that sends in Office Outlook (Alt+S) and it sent!

~~~
soperj
ctrl-enter works as well(for both)!

------
draggnar
O had the same issue, and just hit tab + enter like in gmail. Now that I know
where it is, no big deal. I like the cleaner look more.

------
wyclif
Another thing Outlook.com needs to fix immediately is the MSFT branding.

~~~
halis
I don't see Microsoft's name or logo anywhere in the outlook.com interface. I
do see Google in Gmail however...

This is a refreshing take on email, I have been growing tired of the
sluggishness of Gmail myself. I also like the way the ads look on the right
and when you hover you see an image of the product. I have always hated the
way Google ads look.

------
barista
The top bar seems to be the place where all action items are like sweep and
delete so that is where I looked first and found it. I prefer the way outlook
application has it though. A big button right in the front.

